# FTP not Connecting-NEED HELP PLZ



## Chalacey (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi I currently installed wordpress into my site and now im trying to upload some themes, etc. throught FTP but im getting an error and it wont let me connect.

Im using Filezilla and the error that im getting is:
_Status: Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server"._

Ive already tried getting help through my webhosting's tech suppport but it still doesnt work. It actually had worked when the rep i was talking to tried it on his computer so i know that its definately something wrong with my connection but i dont know what it can be.


Ive already tried turning off my firewall and also adding filezilla as an exception in my firewall. Another important thing to know is that the internet that i use is provided free by my apt complex. I also tried connecting at my mothers house with her internet (but with the same computer).

Could someone please help me??? It is crucial I get this to work and down know whats going on. Thanks in advance 

***Also the system that i have on my laptop is Windows Vista 32 bit


----------



## jonvan (Oct 9, 2008)

There's your problem, you're running Vista! /satire

Did you try to access the FTP from your mom's computer, or any other computer with her internet?

Sounds like your apt complex could be blocking FTP, but since you tried your computer at your moms and it didn't work that seems odd.


----------



## skyrider123 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok a few things to try:

- Disable Vista UAC (If running Vista)
- Disable any firewall/internet filtering software
- Get a dedicated FTP client (such as FileZilla)
- Put in your details and make sure they were entered properly!!
- Attempt connection

If this works, then all is well. If this did not work:

- Access the FileZilla options/configuration settings
- There is a setting where FTP can run in two modes "Active" and "Passive"
- Choose the opposite one and then try connecting.

This has fixed my problems on several occasions.

If all else fails then I suppose your APT could be blocking FTP packets.

Good Luck.

edit -- Also check that FTP is on port 21, it can be run on a different port so this is worth checking.


----------



## Chalacey (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah its something going on with the settings on my computer i guess and no i didnt try on anyone elses computer yet. i might try it on my mothers computer. 

do u know if there is another way for me to upload themes for wordpress? is there anyway around this tragedy? lol (4 realllll)


----------



## Chalacey (Nov 7, 2008)

I tried the second part already and it didnt work 

and as far as the first part i did all of these things

- Disable any firewall/internet filtering software
- Get a dedicated FTP client (such as FileZilla)
- Attempt connection

how do i do this part?
- Disable Vista UAC (If running Vista)

I created a "test" acct apecifically to resolve this issue so all the info is correct. 
- Put in your details and make sure they were entered properly!!

its still not working. starting to feel hopeless 



skyrider123 said:


> Ok a few things to try:
> 
> - Disable Vista UAC (If running Vista)
> - Disable any firewall/internet filtering software
> ...


----------



## skyrider123 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmm, I have to go to school now but I will try to assist you later...

UAC is in *Control Panel > User Acounts*

Maybe try connecting to another FTP server hosted elsewhere to try and eliminate possible things causing the problem.


----------



## Chalacey (Nov 7, 2008)

ok thanks i will be looking forward to ur help later! thanks


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What port are you using?
The standard FTP port is 21.
Have you entered the Host, user and pw correctly?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Boot to safe mode with networking support and see if you can connect by ftp then. If you can then it is something running on your computer. If not then it is probably something to do with the router where you live. I have read that Peer Guardian has been causing some problems with ftp recently.


----------

